# Columbia 'Military Model' Specifications



## Mercian (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi All,

I've been working on some of the details of the Columbia 'Military Model' for a while now. 

Below is a table for discussion (I'm sure I've made errors, or others here have better information) on the specification of the 'Military Model'. I'm happy to consider any changes that you suggest.

We also know that Westfield produced the design proposal to the QM request within a week, so this implies that a lot of the parts were 'off the shelf'. The column marked '1918 Models' is where I have seen Westfield produced bicycles with similar or the same parts or designs in the 1917 produced cataloge, so contemporary with the 'Military Model' proposal.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## ChadC (Apr 16, 2020)

Outstanding! As always, thanks for all the work you put into collecting all this info together!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 16, 2020)

Excellent work Adrian, thank you for posting this inventory list.


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2020)

WOW! Amazing info! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi All,

Thanks for the positive reaction.

I must emphasise, this is not gospel, it is a first draft so that we can discuss and improve it with your help. It may be that there are variations between the three contracts for Columbia's that we can pin down.

For example, 

The front axle is described as 'Pope Concave'. I' don't know what this is, but I guess would be a standard Pope item. Does anyone have pictures of a late teens hourglass shaped hub? We know from several surviving examples that a straight, unmarked  'big barrel' hub was used, similar to the WW2 Eclipse hub. Did this replace the concave hub early on? Was the concave hub no good in the application, which is why you don't see them at all? Does anyone know who made the straight hub? (Can anyone sell be one (-;  ).

possibly the concave one in Redline's post 14 here?:









						WW1 Columbia military bike resto questions. | Military Bicycles
					

well I just discovered that I had purchased a military bike by accident. Yep I really thought it was just a double bar.. to my surprise it’s not.   So now I’m reasearchng the historic info by reading blogs on this bike. It seams that they are kinda rare and there is not many original color pics...




					thecabe.com
				




The early pedals are 'Standard N°4 Rat Traps', and this is confirmed in period photos, and by at least one surviving bike. However, other photos show white rubber blocked pedals, or the frames of rubber blocked pedals. Again, maybe an early/late thing, or a change due to shortages. With rubber blocked pedals, the Star toe clips would not have been usable, so vanished. (I'm still looking for these clips too (-: )

Serge has said that he knows of two WW1 1918 bikes in France with original pedals of type  N°5 PIRATE with black rubber.




Credit: Hoofhearted





Photo: Wing your Heel

The colour is described as 'Regulation OD, striped double black lines'. I've looked at mine with very worn paint, and can't see any striping. It's not evident on period pictures. Has anyone seen examples of it? Perhaps it was something they started with, then realised it was an unnecessary process?
Comments / observations welcome.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello Adrian;
First of all, superb study  
For the pedals, the 2 bikes of "wing our wheels", the USA748 and the USA2715 are mounted with STANDARD n°3



USA748



(courtesy: Wing your Hell)

For the tool bag, i think your rating is not good, on spec. contracts from Oct. 1917 is just mentionned the TROXEL tool bag wich is all in leather.







On the other hand, the  tool bag n°15 is there PERSON which it has the metal ends





For the grips, i noticed that they were 2 colors: gray and black.


USA748 in black.



(courtesy: Wing your Hell)

Polish soldier 1918, grips colors gray and STANDARD n°4 pedals



(courtesy: @hoofhearted )

For the striped double black lines, i've never seen.
A small  stone to your building.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 17, 2020)

Columbia Front hubs from late teens catalogs;

1917



1918





1919


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 17, 2020)

Both are heavy duty large spokes..your doing  great work..

.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 22, 2020)

Orig 1917-18 catalog


----------

